# Ondas de radio que ven a través de las paredes



## asherar (Oct 21, 2009)

*Ondas de radio que ven a través de las paredes*
(de RF Globalnet Newsletter - *www.rfglobalnet.com*)


14 de Octubre de 2009








Salt Lake City - Ingenieros de la Universidad de Utah, demostraron que una red inalámbrica de transmisores de radio puede seguir a gente que se mueve detrás de muros sólidos. El sistema podría ayudar a la policía, bomberos y otros, para rescatar a rehenes, víctimas de incendios y personas mayores que se caen en sus hogares. También podría ayudar a la comercialización y al control de fronteras. 

"Al mostrar la localización de personas dentro de un edificio durante situaciones de rehenes, incendios u otras emergencias, la tomografía de radio puede ayudar a hacer cumplir la ley y para saber dónde debe centrar su atención el personal de emergencia," Joey Wilson y Neal Patwari escribieron en uno de sus dos nuevos estudios del método.

Ambos investigadores trabajan en el Departamento de Ingeniería Eléctrica y Computación de la Universidad - Patwari como profesor asistente y Wilson como estudiante de doctorado.

Su método se vale de imágenes tomográficas de radio (RTI), y puede "ver", localizar y rastrear a las personas u objetos en movimiento en una zona rodeada de transceptores de radio de bajo costo. La gente no necesita usar etiquetas de identificación radio-transmitida.

Uno de los estudios - que resume el método y las pruebas en un recinto interior y una zona de césped con árboles - está a la espera de su publicación en breve en IEEE Transactions on Mobile Computing, una publicación del Instituto de Ingenieros Eléctricos y Electrónicos.

El estudio consistía en colocar una red inalámbrica de 28 transceptores de radio de bajo costo - llamados nodos - alrededor de un recinto de forma cuadrada y otra plaza similar con césped. En el recinto, cada lado del cuadrado era de casi 14 pies de largo y tenía ocho nodos con espaciados de 2 pies de distancia. En el césped, la plaza fue de aproximadamente 21 pies de lado y los nodos fueron puestos cada 3 pies de distancia. Los transceptores fueron colocados en tubos de plástico de 4 pies de alto para poder hacer mediciones a nivel del torso humano.

Se midió la intensidad de las señales de radio entre todos los nodos a medida que una persona caminaba en cada área. La señal procesada se muestra en una pantalla de ordenador, produciendo una vista de ojo de pájaro, representando a la persona con una imagen en forma de burbuja.

Un segundo estudio detallado una prueba de un método mejorado que permite "el seguimiento a través de paredes." Ese estudio ha sido subido al sitio arXiv.org, un archivo en línea para borradores de documentos científicos. El estudio detalla cómo las variaciones en la intensidad de la señal de radio dentro de una red inalámbrica de 34 nodos permite el seguimiento gente que se mueve detrás de una pared de ladrillo.

El método fue probado en una habitación lindera a la casa de Patwari en Salt Lake City. Las variaciones en las ondas de radio se midieron a medida que Wilson daba vueltas dentro de la habitación. El sistema permitió seguir con éxito la ubicación de Wilson con resolución de menos de 3 pies.

El sistema inalámbrico utilizado en los experimentos no era una red Wi-Fi, como las que tienen los enlaces de ordenadores, impresoras y otros dispositivos. Patwari dice que el sistema se conoce como red ZigBee - el tipo de red a menudo utilizado por los termostatos inalámbricos en casas y en algunos sistemas automaticos de la industria.

Wilson presentó las imágenes de tomografía de radio durante una conferencia de comunicaciones móviles el año pasado, y ganó el Concurso de Maquetas 2008 MobiCom de Investigación Estudiantil. Los investigadores ahora tienen una patente pendiente de éste método.

"Tengo aspiraciones de comercializar esto", dice Wilson, quien ha fundado una empresa llamada Xandem Technology LLC en Salt Lake City.

La investigación fue financiada por la National Science Foundation.

*Cómo funciona*

El método de Radio imágenes tomográficas (RTI) es diferente y mucho menos costoso que el radar, en el que las señales de radar o de radio rebotan en los blancos y los ecos de retorno o reflexiones indican la localización del objetivo y la velocidad. El RTI, en cambiolugar, mide las "sombras" creadas cuando las ondas de radio pasan a través de una persona o un objeto en movimiento.

El RTI mide la intensidad de las señales de radio en numerosos senderos seguidos por las ondas de radio que pasan a través de una persona o de otro objetivo. En ese sentido, es muy similar a la tomografía computarizada de escaneo, que usa rayos X para tomar imágenes del cuerpo humano, y a las imágenes sísmicas, donde las ondas de los terremotos, o de explosiones, se utilizan para buscar petróleo, minerales y rocas y estructuras subterráneas. En cada método, las mediciones de las ondas de radio, rayos X o las ondas sísmicas se realizan a lo largo de muchos caminos diferentes a través del objetivo, y las mediciones se utilizan para construir una imagen de la computadora.

A través de los experimentos, Wilson y Patwari obtienen mediciones de la intensidad de la señal de radio en todos los transceptores - en primer lugar cuando el rectángulo estaba vacío, y luego cuando una persona entra en la región de análisis. Desarrollaron fórmulas matemáticas y las utilizaron en un programa de computadora para convertir las señales débiles o "atenuadas" - que se producen cuando alguien crea "sombras" caminando a través de las señales de radio - en una imagen en forma de burbuja, vista a vuelo de pájaro.

El RTI tiene sus ventajas. "Las señales RF [radio frecuencia] pueden viajar a través de obstáculos, como paredes, árboles y humo, mientras que los sistemas de imágenes ópticas y de infrarrojos no pueden", escribireon los ingenieros. "Las imágenes de RF también trabajan en la oscuridad, donde las cámaras de vídeo fracasarían".

Incluso ", donde las cámaras de vídeo pueden trabajar, por protección de la intimidad puede ser poco recomendable su despliegue", escribieron Wilson y Patwari. "Un sistema de RTI proporciona imágenes a tiempo real de la ubicación de las personas y sus movimientos, pero no se puede utilizar para identificar a una persona". 

Que el bombardeo de ondas de radio de representar un peligro? Wilson dice que los dispositivos "transmiten ondas de radio con una potencia de 500 veces menos que un teléfono celular típico."

"Y no se deben sostener contra la cabeza", añade Patwari.

*Radio ojos  al rescate*

Patwari dice que el sistema necesita mejorarse, pero el plan es que cuando hay una situación de rehenes, por ejemplo, o algún tipo de evento hace peligroso que la policía o los bomberos entren en un edificio, entonces, se distribuyen docenas de estas radios alrededor de todo el edificio y de inmediato se podrá ver una imagen de ordenador que muestra a las personas que se están moviendo dentro. "

"Son reutilizables y puede recogerlos después", dice.

La técnica no puede distinguir los chicos buenos de los chicos malos, pero al menos le dirá al personal de emergencia donde se encuentran las personas, añade.

Patwari dice que la tomografía de radio probablemente puede ser mejorado para detectar personas en un edificio en llamas, pero también podría "ver" llamas en movimiento. "Usted puede ser capaz de mirar la imagen y decir que estas son llamas que se propagan y éstas son personas", dice Patwari.

Wilson cree que la imagen de radio también se podría utilizar en un "sistema de alarma inteligente. ... si se pone las radios empotradas en las paredes de su casa puede localizar personas dentro. Su sistema de seguridad no sólo será activado por una intrusión, sino que usted también puede seguir al intruso desde su teléfono. "

La tomografía de radio, incluso podría ser utilizada para estudiar dónde las personas pasan más tiempo en las tiendas.

"¿Un cierto anuncio atrae gente o no?" pregunta Wilson. "Estoy pensando en las tiendas o supermercados. Gastan un montón de dinero para determinar," ¿Dónde debemos poner el cereal, dónde debemos poner la leche, ¿dónde debemos poner el pan? Si puedo dar esa información, el uso del RTI es una gran cosa ".

El seguimiento por imágenes de radio podría ayudar a algunas personas de edad en el hogar. "Las personas mayores quieren permanecer en sus hogares, pero no quieren una cámara en su cara todo el día," dice Wilson. "Con imágenes de tomografía de radio, podría saberse por dónde andan en su casa, si se levantan en el momento oportuno, van al gabinete de las medicinas, no se han movido hoy?"

Wilson dice que un equipo de vigilancia de imágenes de radio puede detectar si una persona mayor se cae por las escaleras, basándose en movimientos inusualmente rápidos. 

Él dice que el seguimiento por radio también puede ser un método relativamente económico para la seguridad fronteriza, y que trabajaría en la oscuridad y en la niebla a diferencia de las cámaras de video.

Otro posible uso: control automático de iluminación, calefacción y aire acondicionado en los edificios, dice Wilson. El rastreo por radio puede emplearse incluso para controlar los sistemas de sonido para que el mejor sonido está dirigido donde se encuentran las personas, así como sistemas de cancelación de ruido que podrían dirigirse automáticamente a las fuentes de ruido, dice Patwari.

FUENTE: Universidad de Utah

Artículo original: http://www.rfglobalnet.com/article.mvc/Radio-Waves-That-See-Through-Walls-0001


PD: No lo dice pero también serviría a los servicios de inteligencia para espiar los movimientos de personas desde fuera de sus casas.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 21, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> PD: No lo dice pero también serviría a los servicios de inteligencia para espiar los movimientos de personas desde fuera de sus casas.



Yo creía que era el único MAL PENSADO del asunto...

Te me adelantaste Alejandro.

Saludos:


----------



## asherar (Oct 21, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> Yo creía que era el único MAL PENSADO del asunto...
> 
> Te me adelantaste Alejandro.
> 
> Saludos:



Gracias, fue un placer !

Aunque tal vez deberíamos redefinir lo que es pensar MAL y BIEN ... 

De todas maneras: hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

Con una lámina metálica (foil de aluminio) que cubra toda la habitación sería suficiente para blindarla convirtiéndola en un recinto completamente opaco a la radiación. 
Tal vez luego salga algún polvo metálico para mezclar con el cemento, o paneles con foil incorporado, que uno pueda usar para proteger su casa de los "chicos malos" que usen esta tecnología. 

Después del 11/9, de esta gente uno ya espera cualquier cosa.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 22, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Gracias, fue un placer !
> 
> Aunque tal vez deberíamos redefinir lo que es pensar MAL y BIEN ...
> 
> ...



CUIDADO que ya estás pensando en el primer peldaño de la espiral decadente de la paranoia...

Cuídate:


----------



## asherar (Oct 22, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> ...
> Cuídate:



Gracias, pero. Mi comentario fue estrictamente técnico. 
La historia muestra que, desgraciadamente, los gobiernos han impulsado las innovaciones en tecnología más para uso bélico que para usos pacíficos. Con una excepción importante que fue la carrera espacial a la Luna. 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> .....Ingenieros de la Universidad de Utah mostraron que una red inalámbrica de radio transceptores puede rastrear *gente moviéndose dentro de paredes sólidas.* El sistema ..........



¿ Como una persona se mueve dentro de un sólido ?


----------



## asherar (Oct 22, 2009)

Es que para ese experimento usaron un sólido hueco. 

Nota del Traductor: Debería decir "detrás" de paredes solidas. 
Ya lo arreglo. 

Saludos

PD: ¿ Alguien conoce la teoría del "caño macizo" ?


----------



## electrodan (Oct 22, 2009)

Tengo entendido que con algunas cámaras infrarrojas es posible identificar fuentes de calor, como un humano.
También sería interesante saber si estas cámaras podrían montarse en satélites. Conozco a alguien (creo que no está loco) que supuestamente pudo ver algo parecido.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya probaron con el Cono de la Obscuridad de Super Agente 86 (Maxwel Smart)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

Luis_electronica dijo:


> Ya probaron con el Cono de la Obscuridad de Super Agente 86 (Maxwel Smart)?


Cono del *"Silencio"*





Este post es una buena comprobación de como un post que comenzó siendo "Serio" se fue alejando raudamente hacia donde se plantan los quinotos.

Quinotos = Chancho = Cuerno = Mier..
Dar la interpretación que corresponda a cada país


----------



## asherar (Oct 23, 2009)

mcrven dijo:


> CUIDADO que ya estás pensando en el primer peldaño de la espiral decadente de la paranoia...
> 
> Cuídate:



En realidad yo pensaba en una aplicación más como la que se muestra en la foto. 
Aunque hay que reconocer que se pierde un poco el "encanto".

---

No sé qué pasó con el primer post. 
Por las dudas acá está el enlace al Artículo original. 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como una persona se mueve dentro de un sólido ?


Debe ser para accidentes laborales donde el operario cae en la colada de cemento.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Debe ser para accidentes laborales donde el operario cae en la colada de cemento.



Sí... Que sea un accidente...


----------

